# Lund Explorer 1675 SS or Impact 1775 SS



## jimv31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi All. I am writing today looking for some advice on my new boat. I am coming out of an Alaskan 1600T and am looking to move into either an Explorer 1675 or an Impact 1775. Both would be rigged out with a 90hp Honda outboard. I am just wondering if it is necessary to go to the Impact due to its slightly larger size or if I would be suited decently well with the Explorer. I almost always am fishing just myself or myself with 1 guest. Moving out of the tiller and into the SS as my wife and I have moved and am finding myself doing more bass fishing than salmon or trout trolling at this point. Any thoughts or recommendations would be great.
Thank You!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If in doubt, get the bigger one. I have had bigger and smaller boats than my current main boat. It only took me 30 years of boat buying to figure out the perfect size boat for me. Thats always "Just 2' longer" than what I have at the moment.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I personally would get the explorer because it has the center rear pedestal. Wish I had one on my boat. I normally fish alone, so I didn't even take it into consideration when buying the boat, but when someone does fish with me, there is no good spot for them to sit and fish.


----------



## jimv31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you guys for your input any little bit helps!!


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

ESOX said:


> If in doubt, get the bigger one. I have had bigger and smaller boats than my current main boat. It only took me 30 years of boat buying to figure out the perfect size boat for me. Thats always "Just 2' longer" than what I have at the moment.


Two Foot Itis is what keeps marinas in business. :lol: You are so right about getting the bigger one.


----------

